# Need a bath puff alternative



## Steph1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Everyone except the baby has their own bath puffs, but of course they need to be thrown out after awhile. So I'm looking for a natural, more green alternative. I know, I know, everybody's going to say "use a washcloth silly!", but I can't get enough lather with a washcloth, then I end up using MORE body wash than I need to. Very wasteful. And I only use it once, when it dries it's all crusty and smelly. So, I need something that dries nicely and doesn't need to be washed every time I use it, but is machine-washable. Thanks!


----------



## skybluepink02 (Nov 9, 2005)

Maybe a loofa? They're made from the loofa squash and if you get them unbleached, they're very natural.


----------



## Steph1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm always afraid they're going to be a little too scratchy. I found this, & I might try one: http://hyenacart.com/prod_details.php?id=63261&vid=1160


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

natural sponge? they do eventually wear out, and they don't exfoliate in the same way puffs do.

I'd be worried about the puff you posted mildewing. it looks like it would take a long time to dry.


----------



## jennlyn (Jul 15, 2007)

You don't actually needs lots of lather to get clean. Natural soap does not generally bubble up , but it will clean you- the needing the bubblies is purely psychological.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Maybe the body wash is the problem as far as lather goes. A washcloth and bar soap works fine for me. Plenty of lather and no plastic bottle to dispose of. I agree about not wanting to use one twice, so I bought a bunch so there are always fresh ones.


----------



## Steph1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, I do need a little lather to shave, and seriously if I use a washcloth (with either body wash or soap), by the time I get down to my legs, I'm shaving with just water. Besides, bar soaps dry my skin.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, it's not natural, but it does last forever...

How about a Japanese washcloth? I have ones that are more than 20 years old and they're still fine. Japanese washcloths

They dry quickly, they're machine washable, they're great exfoliaters, they're long, so they're great for scrubbing your own back well, they suds up well (and can be balled up like a bath puff) and they last forever, which makes them pretty green in my book!


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Those Japanese washcloths look fabulous! Wonder if I can find those locally.


----------



## Melaine (May 17, 2008)

I wash the bath puffs in the washer and re-use them a lot. For my face I make the little crocheted face scrubbies and they work really well and dry fast.


----------



## slsurface (May 8, 2007)

If you can knit or crochet, then I recommend making your own. I've used hemp twine (from the hardware store) to make ones that are nice and scrubby (and cheap to make too!).

Here are some patterns:

-knitted: http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring04/PATTbonbon.html

-crochet: http://strngbn.tripod.com/puff.html

-misc bath patterns: http://www.knittingpatterncentral.co...ctory/bath.php, & http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/bath.php


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

I've successfully washed those plastic bath puffs in my washing machine. So just doing that could prolong the life.

Otherwise, I'd try knitting one.

I hate using regular washcloths. Its just the wrong shape.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

Why do you have to throw them away? I wash mine occasionally in the washer, and the only time I've thrown one away is when DH throws all the towels into the dryer, and they melt.









I really prefer them over washcloths because they hold lather with sooooooooo much less soap. (I use liquid soap) I have been experimenting with knitting/crocheting something similar.

--janis


----------



## Steph1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Y'know, I had never considered washing them in the washing machine.







But sometimes they get so out of shape that it's time for them to go! But I guess that could be true of anything.


----------



## Steph1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Are real sponges compostable?


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

My mom used to machine wash her pouf. The thread holding it together finally broke, and she re-sewed it into pouf shape. They're really just long tubes of plastic mesh, nothing non-washable there.


----------



## HrCreuzi (Dec 5, 2008)

I've actually found that I get better lather by using my hands and no cloth or anything. If I feel the need for exfolition on any of us I use a loofa with no soap and then go back over with soap. It also saves us on laundry.


----------



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

I'd never thought about that. My DH uses a pouf and when it gets all out of shape and yucky he asks me to get him a new one. It's plastic so wasking it and sewing it back tight should make it like new again.







I will try it when DH wears out his next time.


----------



## Oliver's Mama (Jun 28, 2008)

I just got a new product that I love.. it's by Aveeno, and is a combo bodywash and shave cream, so it cuts down on products, and it's nice and thick, so it works great for shaving, and spreads well enough for overall cleaning without the use of a puff/loofah. I have a mental block against loofahs... i recall my mother always having the same loofah throughout my childhood, and in retrospect, it grosses me out.


----------



## sugareemoma (Jan 20, 2009)

So for you ladies that loofah, how do you care for your loofah? I toss mine in with the towels about once a week but they seem to wear out after a couple of months. Do they even need to be washed that often? I found some for $1 and I am not sure if they are the same high quality as the ones I used to get for more.
Also, does anyone else use a loofah dry? Some days I loofah before hopping in the shower because my skin needs super exfoliation in the winter.







:


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

I actually got some loofah seeds from downtown the other day and am going to attempt to grow my own come the spring. I am completely pumped (which makes me a dork, I know!) about the prospect of being able to do this! Loofah's are a member of the squash family and are just as easy to grow - or so I am told!


----------



## sugareemoma (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justice2* 
I actually got some loofah seeds from downtown the other day and am going to attempt to grow my own come the spring. I am completely pumped (which makes me a dork, I know!) about the prospect of being able to do this! Loofah's are a member of the squash family and are just as easy to grow - or so I am told!

Well if you're a dork than I am a dork too because I am psyched for you! What do you do with the loofah once it's harvested? Do you let it dry and then use it or what? I am so fascinaited by all this, I honestly did not know it was a type of squash until reading this thread. I guess I assumed it was woven out of some type of natural fibers but never researched it!


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh, I am also excited for you!!! I am very curious to hear about your loofah growing experiences.









Meanwhile, to answer the OP's question:
First - I dry-brush my skin outside the shower (long strokes toward the heart on limbs; clockwise circular strokes on my torso) with a soft, natural bristle brush with a wood handle. It may have been some type of nail brush originally, but I didn't use it that way. Takes me about 2 minutes, but it could take a lot longer if you need more exfoliation or meditating time.









Second - Once I am in the shower and wet, I use liquid wash or bar soap or whatever I am using that month with my hands...lathering up as I go. When I shave (most days), I start with my legs - shave - then move on to underarms - shave - then do the rest of my body top to bottom.

Last - I rinse by using a clean washcloth and repeating the long strokes and circular strokes. I do not dry-brush my face, so the washcloth provides a bit of exfoliation and stimulation for my facial skin. Using the washcloth also lowers the temperature of the water used on my face, which is supposed to be better for facial skin. I don't always use the washcloth on my body exactly the same way as my dry-brush technique, but it feels good when I do. I take this time to set my intentions for the day and practice gratitude for all the good in my life.









IME, 6 washcloths doesn't add anything to my regular towels load I wash each week.


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugareemoma* 
Well if you're a dork than I am a dork too because I am psyched for you! What do you do with the loofah once it's harvested? Do you let it dry and then use it or what? I am so fascinaited by all this, I honestly did not know it was a type of squash until reading this thread. I guess I assumed it was woven out of some type of natural fibers but never researched it!

From what I am told, you can allow the fruit? Vegetable? to vine ripen and then allow it to dry out on the vine or you can harvest it and allow it to dry off vine. Once it has dried out you husk it and poof...hehe...1 loofah.


----------



## sugareemoma (Jan 20, 2009)

The new loofah I just bough had three seeds left inside of it! I highly doubt they can still germinate because of how dehydrated they are but I'm going to try just to see. Where did you order your seeds from? I don't really have any room for gardening, well maybe a couple of small herbs but no room for squash for sure. I can't believe I never realized what a loofah actually was before!
-cheers


----------

